# GeForce 6800 Ultra.



## Gahan (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand sagen, ob ein 350 Watt Markennetzteil (Enermax) für die o.g. Karte ausreicht?  Sonst sind noch die üblichen Komponenten angeschlossen. Desweiteren habe ich einen P4, aber einen Northwood und keinen Prescott, also frisst der P4 nicht so viel Strom.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Februar 2007)

Ich selbst besitze auch einen Pentium 4, 2Seagate Festplatten und eine Geforce 6600.
Ich habe vor kurzem einmal eine komplette Leistungsrechnung meines PCs erstellt (Mainboard, CPU, Festplatten, Laufwerke, Grafikkarte und sonstige Einsteckkarten und landete so ungefähr bei 250Watt wenn ich alles großzügig über den maximal Verbrauch errechnet habe. Natürlich ist das nicht unbedingt genau, wenn man den exakten Verbrauch benötigt. Dafür sollte man dann richtig mit entsprechender Technik nachmessen. Auch kann man nun nicht einfach ein System mit einem anderen vergleichen. Allerdings möchte ich bezweifeln, dass du eine PCI-Karte hast, die 100Watt Leistung zieht. Also bist du, besonders mit Enermax *g*, meiner Meinung nach im sehr grünen Bereich.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... kompakt gesagt: Ja


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Februar 2007)

Ich stimme meinem Vorredner vollkommen zu.

Ich hatte auch schon einen Test von Chip gelesen dazu, also momentan verbrauchen stromhungrige high-end Desktop PCs vielleicht maximal 300Watt. Auch wenn ich bei meinem neuen PC ein 500 Watt Netzteil rein hab....das liegt aber eher daran, dass man für die Zukunft gerüstet sein will.


----------



## michaelwengert (26. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir zuhause mal an die Steckdose ein Watt-Messer reingemacht.
Da hängt alles dran, also auch 19" TFT, Lautsprecher etc.

Mein Maximum waren 350 Watt.
Im Spielbetrieb geht er so in etwa um die 250W. Normales Windows sinds knapp unter 200W

Athlon 64 X2 3800
Ati Radeon X1900 XTX
1x Sata Platte
1x IDE Platte
2x optische Laufwerke

Also ich denke auch das es reichen sollte.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Februar 2007)

Mh... TFT und Boxen fressen da wohl auch nicht unerheblich... es gibt ja Enermax 1000Watt... Fur 2Sockel Mainboard mit Quadcore und 1,45Terrabyte Raid5 und 8800GTX im SLI *vor mich hinsabber bei soviel geballter, sinnloser, unnutzbarer Power* XD


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Februar 2007)

der TFT frisst schon einiges...bei Laptops 1/3 und mehr teilweise


----------

